# AMF made Westpoint 5 speed



## 68avenger5 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a Westpoint 5 that is identicle to my avenger 5 and would like to find out who AMF made them for and what part of the country they came from,I was told by the person I bought it from it was a department store on the east cost but he was not sure.  Jeff


----------

